# Site down again?



## maxgoof (Aug 26, 2008)

Tuesday, August 26, 2008 9:57 PM

I get an error attempting to reach the site, which directs me to the site status forum. No status is given for the current date.


----------



## notMordecai (Aug 26, 2008)

Quick, the furry fandom's porn portal is down, everyone freak out.


----------



## xiath (Aug 26, 2008)

Noooooo!!!!!  LIVE DANG IT LIVE!!!! *starts to mash ctrl + F5 in an attempt to resuscitate the site*


----------



## Balto.Woof (Aug 26, 2008)

We got spoiled with the new servers and rock solid reliability.. 



maxgoof said:


> Tuesday, August 26, 2008 9:57 PM
> 
> I get an error attempting to reach the site, which directs me to the site status forum. No status is given for the current date.


----------



## AlPacinosBaby (Aug 26, 2008)

Well, it wasn't killed when it came online but we did it about a month later.    ;P

Well, it gives me a reason to go to bed early.  I got up at 4am this morning and I got to do it again tomorrow.


----------



## Vitae (Aug 26, 2008)

lllllllllloooooooooooooolllllllll
this is awesome, now i can't look at pictures of peoples penis and vagina :<


----------



## xiath (Aug 26, 2008)

AHHHH!!! white screen of death!  Stay away from the whiteness FA!!!!


----------



## Balto.Woof (Aug 26, 2008)

xiath said:


> AHHHH!!! white screen of death!  Stay away from the whiteness FA!!!!



Thats a good sign..  Should be back up any min now.


----------



## Jarz (Aug 26, 2008)

wow... is great to see how people panic


----------



## Balto.Woof (Aug 26, 2008)

Jarz said:


> wow... is great to see how people panic



Not panic.  I think its more like boredom.


----------



## Armaetus (Aug 26, 2008)

Bored because certain furries can't get their wank on from FA porn....do those people ever thought of saving the files to the hard drive like I do?


----------



## E-mannor (Aug 26, 2008)

i swear if something horrible happens and its down for over a month again i may just mix myself up a sleeping pill cocktail.

(just kidding, of course)


----------



## Darksocks (Aug 26, 2008)

mrchris said:


> Bored because certain furries can't get their wank on from FA porn....do those people ever thought of saving the files to the hard drive like I do?


Well.... Maybe they like the look of it when its on the site more than all alone on the screen...


----------



## Charha (Aug 26, 2008)

*digs nose*

Guess I'll just go to bed without my late night porn - uh, I mean _art appreciation_ moment.


----------



## AlexInsane (Aug 26, 2008)

Well, we had a good run, didn't we?

RIP, FA. :3


----------



## talakestreal (Aug 26, 2008)

haha, no porn for me, so sad.


----------



## aquavixen (Aug 26, 2008)

Oh look at that, we spent all that money on new hardware, and a fully new setup that's "supposed" to be redundant, and it crashed, again! roflmao!


----------



## Griff-the-DevilDog (Aug 26, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> Well, we had a good run, didn't we?
> 
> RIP, FA. :3



LOL, GOODNIGHT SWEET PRINCE...R.I.P. [January 16, 2005-August 26, 2008]


----------



## Vitae (Aug 26, 2008)

No, you all didn't donate to FA you donated to Dragoneers commissioning for porn fund. 

I love you Dragoneer, dear, please finish my comission


----------



## Griff-the-DevilDog (Aug 26, 2008)

currently, i see white Background on the site.

lol, so familar. 

hope its fixed soon.

White screen rape Has returned. D: oh noes

RUN FENDER! Tuck your tail in dude!


----------



## ediskrad (Aug 26, 2008)

Okay.. who bet less than 4 weeks?. It paid 5 to 1!


----------



## Balto.Woof (Aug 26, 2008)

Main Site Outage 8/26/2008
Main site is currently down, looking into the reason and hopefully will have the site back up soon


----------



## C_R_Ingtail (Aug 26, 2008)

aquavixen said:


> Oh look at that, we spent all that money on new hardware, and a fully new setup that's "supposed" to be redundant, and it crashed, again! roflmao!



Nothing is fool-proof, nothing is infallible. *Especially* when you're talking about high-traffic servers.

Give them an hour or two. I'm sure FAP and YouTube will help you pass the time. Mean hell, I was on YouTube the better part of two hours before I tried FA a few minutes ago to learn it white-screened.


----------



## Giorgio Gabriel (Aug 26, 2008)

Right after buying awesome new servers.  That sucks.


----------



## Darksocks (Aug 26, 2008)

Sooooo how is everyone tonight <.<


----------



## Balto.Woof (Aug 26, 2008)

Giorgio Gabriel said:


> Right after buying awesome new servers.  That sucks.



Its not the hardware, its the software.  Its the same old software.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Aug 26, 2008)

lol well, here we go again!


----------



## Balto.Woof (Aug 26, 2008)

Darksocks said:


> Sooooo how is everyone tonight <.<



I'm cooking dinner.  Its going to be a chicken casserole with a biscuit crust.


----------



## Darksocks (Aug 26, 2008)

Balto.Woof said:


> I'm cooking dinner.  Its going to be a chicken casserole with a biscuit crust.


Sounds Tasty


----------



## aquavixen (Aug 26, 2008)

C_R_Ingtail said:


> Nothing is fool-proof, nothing is infallible. *Especially* when you're talking about high-traffic servers.
> 
> Give them an hour or two. I'm sure FAP and YouTube will help you pass the time. Mean hell, I was on YouTube the better part of two hours before I tried FA a few minutes ago to learn it white-screened.



The problem here is that they spent all that money and setup redundant options, redundancy means it DOES NOT GO DOWN, but look, it did, so i guess we did it wrong, quite obviously


----------



## Armaetus (Aug 26, 2008)

Most of the downtime usually IS from software from what I've seen here during my time on FA.

Just a DB error (why is it ALWAYS DB errors?)


----------



## Hollow-Dragon (Aug 26, 2008)

lol! Wow, right after some new servers too... no matter what the problem is or how it happened, I BLAME SOCIETY.  ... I don't care if it's a database error!

so.... this gives me some time to do absolutely nothing whatsoever... which is something I do quite often.


----------



## Obsydian (Aug 26, 2008)

..why am I no longer surprised.


----------



## Keenan (Aug 26, 2008)

aquavixen said:


> The problem here is that they spent all that money and setup redundant options, redundancy means it DOES NOT GO DOWN, but look, it did, so i guess we did it wrong, quite obviously



Redundant HARDWARE.

Tech Lesson:
First you have hardware
Then you have software that runs on top of hardware!

The previous site crash was due to hardware.
This, software.

If you break your legs, you don't blame your car for not being able to take you to the store.

(Instead you camp a forum online )

--K


----------



## freelimesforsale (Aug 26, 2008)

Lol, I think I broke FA


----------



## Balto.Woof (Aug 26, 2008)

mrchris said:


> Most of the downtime usually IS from software from what I've seen here during my time on FA.
> 
> Just a DB error (why is it ALWAYS DB errors?)



Because the code is Sh#$. This is from the mouth of FA Coders.


----------



## Undying Song (Aug 26, 2008)

Balto.Woof said:


> Because the code is Sh#$. This is from the mouth of FA Coders.



Um, I'm pretty sure the code is no longer the issue. I believe Yak has taken care of that; At least, that's what I recall him saying.


----------



## Balto.Woof (Aug 26, 2008)

Undying Song said:


> Um, I'm pretty sure the code is no longer the issue. I believe Yak has taken care of that; At least, that's what I recall him saying.



Maybe, that quote is a bit old.


----------



## aquavixen (Aug 26, 2008)

hopefully they can actually manage to stay online longer than a month after they get it fixed this time.


----------



## Jarz (Aug 26, 2008)

oh no, someone spilled his coffee over the server D=


----------



## mizzy (Aug 26, 2008)

I may be wrong but isn't the site still running on just the -one- new server? There was a second one specifically for handling web traffic. Dragoneer -did- say they were going to bring FA back before this new server was up, and that it might still be flaky. So I'm not concerned, personally.


----------



## Shouden (Aug 26, 2008)

Damn! I thought FA ran through Mac Servers too. Hard to fuck that up. Oh well.


----------



## Rafeal (Aug 26, 2008)

freelimesforsale said:


> Lol, I think I broke FA



And why would you say that?


----------



## redstarr (Aug 26, 2008)

Its not the servers as they mentioned in the main thread that those are still up. Probably a software fart.


----------



## Darksocks (Aug 26, 2008)

redstarr said:


> Its not the servers as they mentioned in the main thread that those are still up. Probably a software fart.


I sure hope it wasn't smelly.


----------



## StainMcGorver (Aug 26, 2008)

Nice.

Well, I can't wait for another fun month of updates and progress! And the fact the the Java monkey decided to go to three furry conventions instead of helping the lower class ones who can't ever leave this state due to the fact that their parents spend all of *THEIR* College savings on alcohol. Whatever, saw it coming.


----------



## redstarr (Aug 26, 2008)

The month wait was mostly for fundraising for then ordering the servers. The actual config time for the servers was only a few days from what I recall. So I highly doubt it will be a long time until it is back up, especually if they aready have the codemonkeys looking into it.


----------



## Rhainor (Aug 26, 2008)

As posted in the Site Staus forum:



Dragoneer said:


> The server is still online. We can remote into the DRAC to check on the status, and everything seems to be in order with the hardware. Waiting on Yak or Tsa to take a look into this things.


Severs are still online, so the hardware we paid out the ass for is not the problem.


----------



## C_R_Ingtail (Aug 26, 2008)

aquavixen said:


> The problem here is that they spent all that money and setup redundant options, redundancy means it DOES NOT GO DOWN, but look, it did, so i guess we did it wrong, quite obviously



~chuckles~ I can understand where you're coming from. But all the redundancy factors in the world can't stop Murphy's Law from being enforced.

You could have the main server, along with two slave servers, more RAM than the space shuttle and three different external hard drives for back up. Battery back-ups and surge protectors to keep the units from getting fried in a power outage. And the most bad ass reliable ISP in the world.

Still can't stop something like say... the cord falling out the back of the server or a power supply tripping a fuse. Its just a classic case of shit happening. Just roll with it.


----------



## Shouden (Aug 26, 2008)

yeah. software farts are always smelling and usually followed by a messy clean up. Where's Mike Rowe when you need him?


----------



## Rhainor (Aug 26, 2008)

Shouden said:


> yeah. software farts are always smelling and usually followed by a messy clean up. Where's Mike Rowe when you need him?


lol.  Nice.


----------



## Darksocks (Aug 27, 2008)

Shouden said:


> yeah. software farts are always smelling and usually followed by a messy clean up. Where's Mike Rowe when you need him?


Yay Dirty Jobs! XD

He also does the interviews at the end of the season for Deadliest Catch at a little place about 25 miles from where I am... I plan on finding that place and stalking it <.<


----------



## Shouden (Aug 27, 2008)

nice, Dark. Thanks Rhainor


----------



## MooglyGuy (Aug 27, 2008)

Me, I'm not bothered all that much by the outage - not much gets you down when you always expect the worst.

Instead, I'm looking at this from a different perspective:  As far as comedy goes, you can't do much better than a site being down for over a month, having over ten grand sunk into it by folks to get it "up and running" again, and to have it go down again less than a month later.

Gold, Jerry!  Comedy gold!


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Aug 27, 2008)

It seems so.  Oh well.


----------



## VampiricFang (Aug 27, 2008)

notMordecai said:


> Quick, the furry fandom's porn portal is down, everyone freak out.



I know it's supposed to be a joke, but I post my art on the site not as a means of sexual amusement, but to showcase my artistic abilities with my preferred medium. I kind of find it offensive. :roll:


----------



## Tigneon (Aug 27, 2008)

*sigh* 

I actually had something relevant to post to FA tonight...


----------



## freelimesforsale (Aug 27, 2008)

Rafeal said:


> And why would you say that?



I was having issues submitting, and as soon as I started a topic and got someone's attention, FA stopped working.


----------



## mapdark (Aug 27, 2008)

... alright , so it's down again *sighs*

Maybe it's software.. maybe not ..

but in any case .. the FA people had a full month to check and improve the software.

Why wasn't it done?


----------



## Zeikcied (Aug 27, 2008)

Shouden said:


> yeah. software farts are always smelling and usually followed by a messy clean up. Where's Mike Rowe when you need him?


So you're saying to call Mike Rowe Soft?


----------



## Shouden (Aug 27, 2008)

umm..............I don't know if I actually should dignify that with a response, but......umm...no. if you actually READ the comment, I said SOFTWARE farts are usually smelly and are followed up by a MESSY CLEAN UP. Mike Rowe is the host of the show Dirty Jobs. He goes around and showcases dirty jobs that people do. I was referencing him so say that the clean up of the software mess was a dirty job. Do you understand now, or do you need a Microsoft tech to come in an over explain it for you?


----------



## Rhainor (Aug 27, 2008)

mapdark said:


> but in any case .. the FA people had a full month to check and improve the software.
> 
> Why wasn't it done?


They thought they had worked out all the major software bugs.  With a system this complex, it's nigh impossible to preemptively handle every possible problem.


----------



## Zeikcied (Aug 27, 2008)

Shouden said:


> umm..............I don't know if I actually should dignify that with a response, but......umm...no. if you actually READ the comment, I said SOFTWARE farts are usually smelly and are followed up by a MESSY CLEAN UP. Mike Rowe is the host of the show Dirty Jobs. He goes around and showcases dirty jobs that people do. I was referencing him so say that the clean up of the software mess was a dirty job. Do you understand now, or do you need a Microsoft tech to come in an over explain it for you?


I'm well aware that Mike Rowe is the host of Dirty Jobs, and I know what Dirty Jobs is.

I was making a pun.  A play on words, if you will.

There was actually a completely different Mike Rowe, I think from Canada, that created a website called Mike Rowe Soft maybe four or five years ago, but he got a legal letter from Microsoft to shut it down.

Oh, and was there really a reason to insult my intelligence?  I mean, come on, lighten up and laugh a little.


----------



## thedarkwolfzearoth (Aug 27, 2008)

I can't believe it's already dead again.  I mean WTF people I thought this crap was fixed


----------



## Shouden (Aug 27, 2008)

Zei, you don't insult my intelligence and I won't insult yours. Okay? And who the fuck cares about some random guy who got yelled at by MS? That was a very arbitrary pun, dude. Anyways, truce?


----------



## Jabby1010 (Aug 27, 2008)

I thought the new Dell server was a "BEAST" guess not. FAIL


----------



## Shouden (Aug 27, 2008)

oh yeah. it was a Dell Server they got. See, this is why Mac Servers rule. just ask Microsoft.


----------



## Jabby1010 (Aug 27, 2008)

Shouden said:


> oh yeah. it was a Dell Server they got. See, this is why Mac Servers rule. just ask Microsoft.


 


LOL....


----------



## Charlie_Kitsune (Aug 27, 2008)

The next day: 
_"Charlie opens his browser, and see normal FA window, but no new messages. He tries to refresh, and he sees exclamation mark on yellow triangle."_


----------



## Kimmerset (Aug 27, 2008)

Shouden said:


> oh yeah. it was a Dell Server they got. See, this is why Mac Servers rule. just ask Microsoft.



Oh my, you're one of those people. 

Microsoft uses Unix for their servers.


----------



## stormhowl (Aug 27, 2008)

Oh noes D:

I hope it's just a software problem. I'd say it's amusing Forumites, no matter what community it is, always seem to underestimate how difficult programming, maintaining a site, etc... actually is, but it's more depressing than anything.

It's not as easy as "Hello World" that's for sure.


----------



## Shouden (Aug 27, 2008)

Kimmerset said:


> Oh my, you're one of those people.
> 
> Microsoft uses Unix for their servers.



And OS X is Unix based, so it is practically the same thing. MS also happens to have a special little wing for Mac users on their site. Even so, you don't see the MS site going down a lot. Just X-Box Live which is probably run off of PC servers.


----------



## Riguel (Aug 27, 2008)

Oh FA is down, no biggie -jumps on secondlife-


----------



## Science Fox (Aug 27, 2008)

Downtime is a great opportunity to draw or write something glorious, says I.


----------



## stormhowl (Aug 27, 2008)

Science Fox said:


> Downtime is a great opportunity to draw or write something glorious, says I.



Oh my god is it ever. I get distracted a lot less when I don't have to check FA every hour for messages XD


----------



## Science Fox (Aug 27, 2008)

stormhowl said:


> Oh my god is it ever. I get distracted a lot less when I don't have to check FA every hour for messages XD


 
Indeed! 

Everyone must know that all of the messages, notes, submissions... indulgences... will still be there when the site returns.


----------



## Shouden (Aug 27, 2008)

lol yeah. maybe I should start work on the script for the Third episode of my series. (Stupid continuous dialogue issues)


----------



## stormhowl (Aug 27, 2008)

Science Fox said:


> Indeed!
> 
> Everyone must know that all of the messages, notes, submissions... indulgences... will still be there when the site returns.



Problem is, all the references I use for proportions / poses / clothing are on FA, lol.


----------



## Shouden (Aug 27, 2008)

Science Fox said:


> Indeed!
> 
> Everyone must know that all of the messages, notes, submissions... indulgences... will still be there when the site returns.



Unless the software decided to be evil and erase everything.


----------



## Kimmerset (Aug 27, 2008)

Shouden said:


> And OS X is Unix based, so it is practically the same thing. MS also happens to have a special little wing for Mac users on their site. Even so, you don't see the MS site going down a lot. Just X-Box Live which is probably run off of PC servers.



Though it's terribly unfair to call them "Mac servers" because, well... they're not.  OS X is just _based_ off Unix. It is not Unix.  Just like how I wouldn't call Vista Tiger OS just because it looks like a freaking mirror image.


----------



## Shouden (Aug 27, 2008)

fair enough. I was thinkin' Linux/Unix servers anyways. Mac just came out.


----------



## Kimmerset (Aug 27, 2008)

Shouden said:


> fair enough. I was thinkin' Linux/Unix servers anyways. Mac just came out.



*Thwaps* Bad wolf.   *Scurries off to bed.*


----------



## Nanakisan (Aug 27, 2008)

lol
i'll be calm about this but i'll go insane if this ends up being 1 month.


----------



## Science Fox (Aug 27, 2008)

Shouden said:


> Unless the software decided to be evil and erase everything.


 
D:


----------



## Shouden (Aug 27, 2008)

hmmm...me notices that the "nerds" don't  like to disclose gender....interesting. Anyways, I am sure it will be back up soon.


----------



## Riguel (Aug 27, 2008)

stormhowl said:


> Oh my god is it ever. I get distracted a lot less when I don't have to check FA every hour for messages XD



I know what you mean xD


----------



## Science Fox (Aug 27, 2008)

stormhowl said:


> Problem is, all the references I use for proportions / poses / clothing are on FA, lol.


Well that is never any good. : (

Perhaps it would be good to find another source of references, so that when this happens again(and it will... it is an inevitable problem with many websites), you have a backup! Not that the ones on FA should not continue to be your main sources, just a back up plan.


----------



## Kattywampus (Aug 27, 2008)

Vitae said:


> lllllllllloooooooooooooolllllllll
> this is awesome, now i can't look at pictures of peoples penis and vagina :<



There's vaginas?  Don't lie.


----------



## Kimmerset (Aug 27, 2008)

Shouden said:


> hmmm...me notices that the "nerds" don't  like to disclose gender....interesting. Anyways, I am sure it will be back up soon.



*Blinks* If you're referring to me, I'm fully male.  I'm just too lazy to update my profile (and just noticed tonight that it actually shows up when posting. o.o).


----------



## Shouden (Aug 27, 2008)

Oh, well. I should retract that statement 'cause only a handful refuse to disclose the information. but I am too lazy to edit the post.

You know, the more we chatter online  like this, the more I feel my avatar is appropiate. It is from a Ghost in the Shell Desktop picture (which I am currently using). I feel like the Major or the Tachikoma will pop any moment now and say "Alright, every thing seems to be working"


----------



## Kangamutt (Aug 27, 2008)

Science Fox said:


> Indeed!
> 
> Everyone must know that all of the messages, notes, submissions... indulgences... will still be there when the site returns.




But I wanna go on _now_!


----------



## NachT (Aug 27, 2008)

Shouden said:


> Oh, well. I should retract that statement 'cause only a handful refuse to disclose the information. but I am too lazy to edit the post.
> 
> You know, the more we chatter online  like this, the more I feel my avatar is appropiate. It is from a Ghost in the Shell Desktop picture (which I am currently using). I feel like the Major or the Tachikoma will pop any moment now and say "Alright, every thing seems to be working"


Ohh? How funny, I just finished up watching all of the movies and series from it today during my downtime (excluding GitS2:Innocence sence I didnt feel like watching subtitles x.x) 

May I see the fullsize of that background? I haven't seen that in any of the movies or series before 

~N~


----------



## Shouden (Aug 27, 2008)

here ya go.

yeah. I have a lot of the SAC series (1st and 2nd GIGs. on Cartoon Network) and the first movie. (I tried watching Innocence didn't feel like reading subs either. I will pick it up later.)


----------



## icehawk (Aug 27, 2008)

Kimmerset said:


> Though it's terribly unfair to call them "Mac servers" because, well... they're not.  OS X is just _based_ off Unix. It is not Unix.  Just like how I wouldn't call Vista Tiger OS just because it looks like a freaking mirror image.



You may not, but the Open Group, who is the certifying body for the UNIX trademark, says it's UNIX.


----------



## Hollud (Aug 27, 2008)

stormhowl said:


> Oh my god is it ever. I get distracted a lot less when I don't have to check FA every hour for messages XD


I concur!

Anyway, I was thinking of a few ideas. Perhaps FA could come up with a Twitter account (since I'm on Twitter) and any updates can be done like a mini-blog. Instantaneous. Free. Quick and easy. And, on the subject of updates, perhaps the folks at FA could give updates that are a bit more specific to avoid speculation. Rumour bugs are hard to squash and are best done before they emerge.


----------



## stormhowl (Aug 27, 2008)

Science Fox said:


> Well that is never any good. : (
> 
> Perhaps it would be good to find another source of references, so that when this happens again(and it will... it is an inevitable problem with many websites), you have a backup! Not that the ones on FA should not continue to be your main sources, just a back up plan.



Not as big a fan of Deviant Art which is why I don't use it. FA has a much more user friendly interface IMO.

But it might not be so bad as a back up :3


----------



## Hollud (Aug 27, 2008)

stormhowl said:


> Not as big a fan of Deviant Art which is why I don't use it. FA has a much more user friendly interface IMO.
> 
> But it might not be so bad as a back up :3


Actually, the new dA Version 6 interface is quite spiffy and pretty smart. That's where all my digital photographs end up.


----------



## dmfalk (Aug 27, 2008)

icehawk said:


> You may not, but the Open Group, who is the certifying body for the UNIX trademark, says it's UNIX.



That's because (as I just said) OS X's core happens to be BSD Unix.

d.m.f.
(Who has seen the BSD Devil on MacOSX packaging, so...  )


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Aug 27, 2008)

Just a question - how come the software was not replaced during the funding/donation?


----------



## capthavoc123 (Aug 27, 2008)

I don't even have the energy to facepalm anymore.

This is getting sad.


----------



## Rhainor (Aug 27, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Just a question - how come the software was not replaced during the funding/donation?


Because it didn't need to be.

Problem is looking to be caused by power fluctuations at the colo, which is not something we can control (except by switching colos again, which I think was on the to-do list anyway).


----------



## Charlie_Kitsune (Aug 27, 2008)

Rhainor said:


> Because it didn't need to be.
> 
> Problem is looking to be caused by power fluctuations at the colo, which is not something we can control (except by switching colos again, which I think was on the to-do list anyway).



damn U.S power problems X3


----------



## cassandrarising (Aug 27, 2008)

Why Why Why didn't I download my ref sheet when I had the chance?


----------



## EternalUndeath (Aug 27, 2008)

>.=.< Damn. The one day I get a chance to get onto the internet...


----------



## PJHippo (Aug 27, 2008)

Damn! I'll have to look elsewhere for all teh furry porn!


----------



## keeshah (Aug 27, 2008)

Charlie_Kitsune said:


> damn U.S power problems X3


 

Yep..  I'm told that my electrical rates are going to go up by 50%!! within the next three years, (thanks to repubicans here in ohio, who after watching Califurnias electrical rates an relaiablity burn in flames, thought it would be a good idea to do the same here in ohio! we should uncontrolablly unregulate the power companies here! Weeee)
An yet reliablity goes down..  We have tons of powerplants to make it.. we never say no to a new plant, but have a shitty grid to get it to where it's needed.


----------



## StupidGit (Aug 27, 2008)

Agh, goddamnit people, why does the site go down every time I start working on a commission and need the damn note with information?

This is a punk, right?  It has to be.  Good one, now bring it back.


----------



## Armaetus (Aug 27, 2008)

While people are looking for wank material, what is stopping folks from looking through fchan,  e621, Furry Art Pile and Yiffstar?


----------



## Jabby1010 (Aug 27, 2008)

mrchris said:


> While people are looking for wank material, what is stopping folks from looking through fchan, e621, Furry Art Pile and Yiffstar?


 
Because to them FA is the only thing that matters in life. THE ONLY THING. Bawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww. LOL


----------



## Rhainor (Aug 27, 2008)

StupidGit said:


> Agh, goddamnit people, why does the site go down every time I start working on a commission and need the damn note with information?


This is why it's a good idea to save such information to a local file as soon as you get it.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Aug 27, 2008)

So when's the server's colo gonna be changed?


----------



## Rhainor (Aug 27, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> So when's the server's colo gonna be changed?


Dunno.  AFAIK, there are not any solid plans for doing that, just speculation.


----------



## Kimmerset (Aug 27, 2008)

StupidGit said:


> Agh, goddamnit people, why does the site go down every time I start working on a commission and need the damn note with information?
> 
> This is a punk, right?  It has to be.  Good one, now bring it back.



E-mail to yourself, store it on a website, save it in a text file, anything.  You were all ready well aware of FA's inconsistent downtime, so why not prevent such complications?


----------



## Rhainor (Aug 27, 2008)

UPDATE:

We think we've identified the problem. Seems like someone at the colo decided it was a good idea to swap the cables on Trogdor's two NIC cards.


----------



## Armaetus (Aug 27, 2008)

Rhainor said it well...copy commission details to a text file on your computer AND use IM/email to communicate with those people wanting one.

NIC swap? Who the hell in their right mind would WANT to do that because Trogdor's hardware is brand new!

I swear, some of the colo's employees act like a bunch of monkeys/clowns on occasion.


----------



## foxystallion (Aug 27, 2008)

Science Fox said:


> Science is built up of facts, as a fox is built up of fur; but an accumulation of facts is no more a science than a heap of fur is a fox.



Bravo from a fellow scientist!


----------



## Cheska (Aug 27, 2008)

Charha said:


> *digs nose*
> 
> Guess I'll just go to bed without my late night porn - uh, I mean _art appreciation_ moment.


Suuure....


----------



## Ainoko (Aug 27, 2008)

mrchris said:


> Rhainor said it well...copy commission details to a text file on your computer AND use IM/email to communicate with those people wanting one.
> 
> NIC swap? Who the hell in their right mind would WANT to do that because Trogdor's hardware is brand new!
> 
> I swear, some of the colo's employees act like a bunch of monkeys/clowns on occasion.



Sure sounds like it


----------



## Rhainor (Aug 27, 2008)

UPDATE TO THE UPDATE:

Okay, not quite accurate.  It seems they had to do some swapping/moving/rearranging in general, which required unplugging and re-plugging some stuff, and just got the NIC cables swapped by accident.

As net-cat said in the FA Status LiveJournal, "angry letters have been sent."


----------



## Ainoko (Aug 27, 2008)

Rhainor said:


> UPDATE TO THE UPDATE:
> 
> Okay, not quite accurate.  It seems they had to do some swapping/moving/rearranging in general, which required unplugging and re-plugging some stuff, and just got the NIC cables swapped by accident.




Do they know how to take note of what cables go where? DUH! I do that everytime I unplug my PC to move it to a new location.


----------



## foxystallion (Aug 27, 2008)

Darksocks said:


> Well.... Maybe they like the look of it when its on the site more than all alone on the screen...



Right! There are many p0rn image boards, both furry and skinny, but they are not communities as is FA.  I've got about 5,000 select furry images save to my HD, but that is no replacement for communing with friends.  Of course, I have email and do use it, but it isn't the same thing...


----------



## maxgoof (Aug 27, 2008)

mrchris said:


> While people are looking for wank material, what is stopping folks from looking through fchan,  e621, Furry Art Pile and Yiffstar?



Well, as far as I know, none of them handle sound files.

If I'm wrong, please correct me.


----------



## Ainoko (Aug 27, 2008)

maxgoof said:


> Well, as far as I know, none of them handle sound files.
> 
> If I'm wrong, please correct me.




Good point Max, good point


----------



## foxystallion (Aug 27, 2008)

icehawk said:


> You may not, but the Open Group, who is the certifying body for the UNIX trademark, says it's UNIX.



Yes, OS X is basically Free BSD UNIX with a proprietary user friendly shell and various other doodads. For those who still doubt, just watch the screen while installing OS X and you will see Free BSD being installed along with the doodads.


----------



## Ainoko (Aug 27, 2008)

Rhainor said:


> UPDATE TO THE UPDATE:
> 
> Okay, not quite accurate.  It seems they had to do some swapping/moving/rearranging in general, which required unplugging and re-plugging some stuff, and just got the NIC cables swapped by accident.
> 
> As net-cat said in the FA Status LiveJournal, "angry letters have been sent."




Any idea as to when the site will be back up and running?


----------



## Jabby1010 (Aug 27, 2008)

Rhainor said:


> UPDATE TO THE UPDATE:
> 
> Okay, not quite accurate. It seems they had to do some swapping/moving/rearranging in general, which required unplugging and re-plugging some stuff, and just got the NIC cables swapped by accident.
> 
> As net-cat said in the FA Status LiveJournal, "angry letters have been sent."


 

Humm, and you pay these people to host this server...GOOD CHOICE!


----------



## foxystallion (Aug 27, 2008)

Rhainor said:


> Because it didn't need to be.
> 
> Problem is looking to be caused by power fluctuations at the colo, which is not something we can control (except by switching colos again, which I think was on the to-do list anyway).



The sensor data suggests that the power fluctuations were of fairly short duration. Perhaps a few hundred dollars spent on an uninterruptable power supply with a battery bank adequate for 20 to 60 minutes would be a worthwhile investment.  I live way out in the middle of nowhere in central Nevada with over 200 miles of transmission line between me and the nearest power plant, so I get a LOT of brief power dropouts.  I have APC UPSs on all my computer equipment, and the investment has been very worthwhile.  Hopefully, there is enough donation money left over to do this.


----------



## foxystallion (Aug 27, 2008)

Rhainor said:


> Dunno.  AFAIK, there are not any solid plans for doing that, just speculation.



Please consider the alternative of a UPS.  My APCs (with the highest joule rating surge suppressors I could get between them and the nasty power line) have done the job for years.  Lightning has hit the distribution lines powering my home three times within 100 yards of me, and my computers have kept on running without a glitch. I must admit that I rewired my home so that it now has a single point ground system thereby avoiding ground loops that pick up EMP from lightning (I'm an aerospace weapons physicist), but I can't imagine colos not having single point grounds.


----------



## BillyRabbit (Aug 27, 2008)

I'm so tired of everyone immediately jumping on everyone who gets mad that the site is down.  I go to many different sites on the internet, and they seem to almost never go down.  Granted, FurAffinity is a graphics message board--and one that has pretty heavy traffic.  But, it still seems to go down for a few days or a week every three weeks or so.

The reason people get angry is because they donate to the site and the site.  The site _has_ to make money on ads, doesn't it?!?  I know it's not a lot compared to being Fox and owning MySpace, but, it's still money.

GameFAQs used to only make money on adverts.  It was pretty much coded and run by a guy and a very small team of friends.  He got it big enough and sold it to CNet (owned by Ziff Davis, I believe?), and has since finally washed his hands of what was probably a nightmare for him to run.

But, guess what?  That site very rarely was down.  Granted, it was mostly text and all, but it still was rarely down.

The real problem is that FA is cool.  Just like DA, you can watch people, talk to other users, and you can have your own stuff posted to your own sites and directories.  That's much better than the *chan-style boards or the old VCL sorts.

It's just frustrating to have a cool spot on the net that routinely goes down and has all these problems, so....  Don't get immediately angry at everyone for "baw"-ing.  I swear, jumping on people for complaining is the new "tl;dr." (waits for someone to see this post and write "tl;dr")


----------



## foxystallion (Aug 27, 2008)

Rhainor said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> We think we've identified the problem. Seems like someone at the colo decided it was a good idea to swap the cables on Trogdor's two NIC cards.



Aaaaarrrrrrrggggghhhhhhhh!!!!  If only there were an uninterruptable intelligence supply...


----------



## Rhainor (Aug 27, 2008)

foxystallion said:


> Please consider the alternative of a UPS.  My APCs (with the highest joule rating surge suppressors I could get between them and the nasty power line) have done the job for years.  Lightning has hit the distribution lines powering my home three times within 100 yards of me, and my computers have kept on running without a glitch. I must admit that I rewired my home so that it now has a single point ground system thereby avoiding ground loops that pick up EMP from lightning (I'm an aerospace weapons physicist), but I can't imagine colos not having single point grounds.


This was mentioned in IRC.  It is the colo's responsibility to provide us with stable, reliable power.

That said, the supposed "power fluctuations" in this case look to have been simply the colo guys unplugging/re-plugging the current UPS or whatever for maintenance/rearranging/whatever the hell they were doing that left us with swapped network cables, and not actual problems with the power supply.


----------



## Nidonemo (Aug 27, 2008)

I'd be a bigger fan of DA if they hadn't moved my work around without my permission. I heard rumor that it's because they want to keep up an image? 

It's an art portal, what kind of image do you need?

In any case, who goes where when it hits the fan?


----------



## cassandrarising (Aug 27, 2008)

Somebody smack the guy who mixed up the cables.  He made me lose a bet.


----------



## rednec0 (Aug 27, 2008)

has the colo ever heard of calling owners and saying "hey we're doing this, this, and this so you might see something happen"? tell dragoneer and company to stand over them with a BIG stick in case they try pulling any funny business again. its stuff like this that make me lose more faith in the human race day-by-day.


----------



## Rhainor (Aug 27, 2008)

rednec0 said:


> tell dragoneer and company to stand over them with a BIG stick in case they try pulling any funny business again.


I've said they can borrow my Clue-By-4 whenever they need to.


----------



## Nidonemo (Aug 27, 2008)

...but we don't know what work life is for them over there. The "colo" or over at the "colo"...it could be very hectic and busy and this was an accident that they are very sorry about. I bet there's thousands of cables and keeping track of two is like looking at a plate of noodles and trying to follow two individual strands at once.


----------



## cassandrarising (Aug 27, 2008)

Nidonemo said:


> ...but we don't know what work life is for them over there. The "colo" or over at the "colo"...it could be very hectic and busy and this was an accident that they are very sorry about. I bet there's thousands of cables and keeping track of two is like looking at a plate of noodles and trying to follow two individual strands at once.



As a teacher, I can be very sorry that in the hectic grading period I make a mathematical error causing a student to fail my course.

It might have been an honest mistake, but the student still has the right to be seriously cheesed off and demand it get fixed immediately.


----------



## Rhainor (Aug 27, 2008)

FA has returned.


----------



## fx1 (Aug 27, 2008)

I was just thinking, pure speculation.. The new server has a lot of memory, which means it probably has a large cache and backlog of data "to-be-written" to the disk. Larger than the old server. Which means that sudden power outages are even more harmful, if the server doesn't commit the data to the disk often enough. I hope the database is consistent and also not rolled back too much. I wouldn't be surprised if the latest submissions before the outage went to black hole..


----------



## fx1 (Aug 27, 2008)

Back up, but Link of the Day at the top links to Aug 06..


----------



## icehawk (Aug 27, 2008)

foxystallion said:


> Please consider the alternative of a UPS.  My APCs (with the highest joule rating surge suppressors I could get between them and the nasty power line) have done the job for years.  Lightning has hit the distribution lines powering my home three times within 100 yards of me, and my computers have kept on running without a glitch. I must admit that I rewired my home so that it now has a single point ground system thereby avoiding ground loops that pick up EMP from lightning (I'm an aerospace weapons physicist), but I can't imagine colos not having single point grounds.




As counterintuitive as it sounds, you don't put  machines in a datacenter on individual UPSes, since the EPO button has to kill _all_ of the power in a facility.




Rhainor said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> We think we've identified the problem. Seems like someone at the colo decided it was a good idea to swap the cables on Trogdor's two NIC cards.



This is totally why I label ports and both ends of a cable.


----------



## Nidonemo (Aug 27, 2008)

cassandrarising said:


> As a teacher, I can be very sorry that in the hectic grading period I make a mathematical error causing a student to fail my course.
> 
> It might have been an honest mistake, but the student still has the right to be seriously cheesed off and demand it get fixed immediately.



This is true, but would you rather the student be civil and ask politely, or would you have him jumping up and down swearing his head off?


----------



## AlexInsane (Aug 27, 2008)

Having a bit of a site hiccup again?

I keep getting a white screen now.


----------



## Raaben (Aug 27, 2008)

Yeah, just getting a blank page again :/


----------



## yak (Aug 27, 2008)

Yes, there appears to be some TCP/IP issues again.


----------



## Ainoko (Aug 27, 2008)

yak said:


> Yes, there appears to be some TCP/IP issues again.




Thanks for the info! That helps to explain me getting into other member's userpages

members whose pages I am accessing right now, 

1. inarolylan
2. chaos31
3.


----------



## yak (Aug 27, 2008)

*smiles* It doesn't matter who'se pages you are trying to access, it's a global problem. Basically, running out of network packet buffers.

I have just decreased the size of the socket listen queue and reduced the keepalive setting for HTTP connections. It should help offset the problem somewhat until I can look at this properly tomorrow.


----------



## yak (Aug 27, 2008)

Seems that the problem has temporarily went away. Number of ESTABLISHED connections decreased from 12k something to 7k something.


----------



## dmfalk (Aug 27, 2008)

maxgoof said:


> Well, as far as I know, none of them handle sound files.
> 
> If I'm wrong, please correct me.



Yiffstar does.

d.m.f.


----------



## dmfalk (Aug 27, 2008)

foxystallion said:


> Yes, OS X is basically Free BSD UNIX with a proprietary user friendly shell and various other doodads. For those who still doubt, just watch the screen while installing OS X and you will see Free BSD being installed along with the doodads.



Actually, it's BSD, not FreeBSD. It's fully licensed.

d.m.f.


----------



## kamperkiller (Aug 27, 2008)

Having problem getting on... ~21:00 mst.


----------



## Raaben (Aug 27, 2008)

In addition to those blank pages, I'm getting many random "page not found" errors when trying to go to the next page in someone's galley.


----------

